# Found! Winemaking supplies on craigslist



## Bobp (Dec 22, 2011)

I found this on the "Wine fourums" portion of craigslist...BP

I have everything you need < spacymf > 12/18 11:45:49 

I have for sale all the carboys, primary fermenter, syphoning tubes, chemicals, large kegs for beer, pressure cooker, and more that I'm trying to get rid of asap. $200 for all of it.... worth around 600. 
call if you're interested: 928-525-4981 
thanks! cheers! 
stacy


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2011)

Wheres 928?


----------



## jtstar (Dec 22, 2011)

North American area code 928 is a telephone area code in the state of Arizona


----------

